# Question about PCola fishing bridge



## BeachGuy (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone here know when this thing was built? Just moved here from Colorado. Thx!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Do you mean the fishing pier/bridge that is next to Three-Mile Bridge? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pensacola_Bay_Bridge

I talked to an engineer working on the new plan/design a few weeks ago.


----------



## BeachGuy (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, the one next to the 3-mile bridge. Thx.


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Aroundthehorn, did they say anything about the existing bridge? A few years ago before they built the new fishing bridge, there was talk of turning the existing bridge into a fishing pier. That would be sweet as it is wide and can be easily converted.


----------

